# The Machinist Bedside Reader is made of gold?



## MikeWi (Mar 25, 2014)

Got an email regarding the class action lawsuit against some book publishers and I have a book credit at Amazon.  Ok good, I've been meaning to pick up Guy Lautard's books so I take a look around.

Holy Crap!  Not in print any more according to the Author, and the places I can get them from charge anywhere from $56 to almost $200 each!
Guess I'll do without. :whiteflag:


----------



## xalky (Mar 25, 2014)

Maybe it would be cheaper if you read it on the crapper. :lmao:


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 25, 2014)

> *At the moment, the                 following titles are out of print, and therefore not                 available: **
> 
> The Machinist's Bedside Reader (TMBR#1)
> The Machinist's Second Bedside Reader (TMBR#2)
> ...



http://lautard.com/books.htm

FWIW - That's "why" anyway.

There are other sources, still not "cheap" though.  Around $50 each on Abe Books - http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?an=lautard&sts=t&tn=bedside+reader

-Ron


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 25, 2014)

beaker, did he lose his publisher or something?  sell it via e book then.  this is 2014.


----------



## MikeWi (Mar 25, 2014)

Thomas Paine said:


> beaker, did he lose his publisher or something?  sell it via e book then.  this is 2014.


No Kidding! He can "Self Publish" pretty easily via Amazon.  He's had the same message about a possible 4th book, and a new publisher coming soon for at least a year now.  I don't think he's really going to do it.


----------



## awander (Mar 25, 2014)

It's been more like 15 years....



MikeWi said:


> No Kidding! He can "Self Publish" pretty easily via Amazon.  He's had the same message about a possible 4th book, and a new publisher coming soon for at least a year now.  I don't think he's really going to do it.


----------



## AllanC (Mar 26, 2014)

I guss I was lucky when I stopped by Guy Lautard's house in Vancouver many years ago on the way to a ski holiday at Whistler, and picked up all 3 of his MBTR's, and he graciously signed them. These must be worth much more than $200 now!I had heard on other forums that he had had a difficult separation from his wife, who received the rights or part rights to his books and future publishing.  Apparently, he did not think this was fair and has delayed finishing/publishing TMBR#4.  A great shame as #1 to #3 are great entertaining and instructive reads.


----------

